
NASA`s Viking robots found life on Mars 36 years ago - wglb
http://zeenews.india.com/news/space/nasa-s-viking-robots-found-life-on-mars-36-years-ago_769875.html
======
read_wharf
There was a warning box/advertisement at the bottom of the page that my
download manager is out of date, with an X to close the box. But it's not an
X, it's just pixels, and clicking it pops up a window to download a download
manager.

Which makes everything at this site suspect and not worth reading.

